# USC Cinema Arts MFA minimum GPA?



## Jennyc (May 4, 2018)

Wonder if there is a undergraduate GPA minimum requirement for the USC film graduate program?


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2018)

Jennyc said:


> Wonder if there is a undergraduate GPA minimum requirement for the USC film graduate program?



Welcome to the site!

USC does not have a minimum GPA requirement.

I updated the school's page to reflect that:

USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)


----------

